# What to do will all this fur



## joa665 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am new to your forums. I have a problem that I need some advice on. I adopted a Min. Poodle mix from our local shelter some months ago. When I adopted Petie he had been shaved bald except the top of his head. Now he is a fur ball. I am going to take him to a local groomer but I do not know what to tell them as far the type of cut I want. As I am sure they will ask " what do you want us to do". I would greatly appreciate any thoughts.

I have attached 2 photos of Petie, hopefully I have done this correctly

Thanks

Patti


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, what DO you want? You have to decide that first . Find a picture of a dog who has the kind of haircut you want him to have, and bring that in with you.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I would ask for a simple pet clip: shaved face (moustaches get dirty/smelly IMO), feet, tail, privates. Body clipped/scissored to a desired length (I use a 5/8 in. (16 mm) blade in winter and a 4FC (9.5 mm) blade in summer). Here's a photo to give you an idea (body hair is in the longer blade style; legs are scissored):
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://shortestin-the-world.com/POODLE87A.JPG&imgrefurl=http://shortestin-the-world.com/breedclipspg1.html&h=1200&w=1600&sz=310&tbnid=sbaZb3l3dAQkqM:&tbnh=89&tbnw=118&zoom=1&usg=__RXK8B2QhK9tLy6nETPGbNZ1_hLk=&docid=UE6kATWos3hznM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=wgolUbWQFI_Y8gTItYDYCg&ved=0CDIQ9QEwAA&dur=1696


----------



## joa665 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not too picky. I would just have them trim the fur and get it out of his eyes so he could see better. Just not usre if that is the right thing to do. I've only had Jack Russells who have not required much in the way of hair cuts. I have looked thru Google images but since he is a mixed breed I dont want to seem unrealistic at the groomers.


----------



## joa665 (Feb 20, 2013)

GeorgiaPeach 

that is an idea. He does not have the tight curls like the dog in your picture but the thought of keeping him cleaner around the face would be nice.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Keep in mind that if you use a poodle clip pattern on your dog, it may not turn out like the picture because your dog doesn't have the poodle hair. I've noticed that while poodle mixes do have some curl to their hair it's not always enough to give them the poodle look after grooming. The hair won't stand straight out as well, or if it does at first it won't hold for long. There are some that take way more after the poodle side but Petie doesn't look like one if those dogs. 

You could try a teddy bear clip. It has this type of face:










This type of body:


----------



## joa665 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have an appt at the groomers for tomorrow. I didn't know that a hair cut for a dog takes 4 hours. 

I do not have a clear idea of what I want to do. I plan to go there with a couple of pictures and see what the groomers "professional" opinion is. It's not like it won't grow back out. Right? 

I like the idea of the shaved face and such but I can not picture it on my dog. I don't want him to look too funny as we have a 5k on March 2nd.

Thank you so much for all of the thoughts.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have Schnauzer/Poodles. I cut them myself. I keep them like this .... I keep the hair out of their eyes and about two inches of hair left on their entire bodies .... sanitary trims ... and keep their beards and ear hair at a minimum.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

This thread makes me smile. LOL. You can always bring your phone and show the groomer the photo.


----------



## joa665 (Feb 20, 2013)

I almost did not recognize my Petie when I picked him up this afternoon.


I was not sure what to do with him. The groomer and staff are very nice and helpful. 

I do not know if I like it sooo short. Not sure if I would go this short next time. But he is definintely cute and feels like velvet. 

He slept in his car seat most of the way home and seems to be more energetic once we got home.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is just precious! Handsome little man!


----------



## joa665 (Feb 20, 2013)

Couldn't resist this photo op. Petie before the Big Cut. with the groomer


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Huge difference with that new groom!  He is probably a happy camper ... he can see again!


----------



## joa665 (Feb 20, 2013)

AbbyLynn 

you are so right. He is a much happier camper now that he can see and weighs alot less.


----------



## Spazmelda (Jan 27, 2013)

Super cute! Before and after.


----------



## psdaengr (Feb 28, 2013)

joa665 said:


> I almost did not recognize my Petie when I picked him up this afternoon.
> 
> I was not sure what to do with him. The groomer and staff are very nice and helpful.
> 
> I do not know if I like it sooo short. Not sure if I would go this short next time. . . .


You'll be able to better judge if it's too short to long by how it looks in about 6 weeks, and how much time you have to spend brushing out mats.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

He looks so cute with his new haircut!


----------

